# What breed???



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

His hen turned up at my garden what is it


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

*this!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Cornish maybe? I'm not too familiar with this breed.


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought shamo but it's to small


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Malay? I'm not sure. I have a book with a chicken breed in it that looks like that one, but I can't remember what breed it was.


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Could u look please realy need to find it some buddies like her


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree it looks like a dark Cornish, maybe still a pullet if she's small


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I looked, and the breeds that resembled this one is: Aseel, Cornish, Malay, and Shamo. They all look like these, but the ones I am leaning towards are the Cornish, Malay, and the Shamo. The pic of the Shamo looks just like this one, except the leg color is a little bit lighter in this pic that I have. Hope this helped! You can google these breeds and look at the pics and decide for yourself too.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

What kind of comb does she have? 

I cannot see it very well. I would like to see her standing on her own.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck is on that bird's feet?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

also curios about the feet. maybe scale mites?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scaly leg mites don't look anything like that. I don't really seen any signs of them on the legs.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you! I'll see if I can get a good pic of my Rosa's feet tomorrow. Maybe you can help me figure out her limp.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at the bottom of her feet. 

Scaly leg mites cause the scales on the legs and feet to rise. They don't look smooth and neat at all.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Mama Rosa is a farm mix:Americauna/silkie mostly. She has a slew of toes and feathery feet, but I'm pretty sure she has leg scale mites, also. Just wish is wasn't so. She started limping last spring and now hobbles badly, but she's feisty. (ie.Hard to try treatments.)
We have experimented with every suggestion so far: oil, Diatomaceous Earth, flea spray, soap. Built a new coop and started clean. We hoped we could keep the population from spreading to her babies, but their feet are ugly, too. We are thinking we will let these gals live out their infested lives before we get more chickens. See if we can clean up and start fresh. I so wish you could give me hope that won't be necessary, but I'm not honestly optimistic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its rather rare for females to get scaly leg mites. You can try 1/4 cc of Ivermectin cattle pour on applied like you would on a dog with Frontline. Repeat in tens.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

what does "in tens" mean?
our vet said Ivermectin would work, but she was uncertain about the safety, for the hen and for eggs. thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ten days. I guess my attention was diverted.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

so, repeat in ten days? or every ten days? I want to try it. we had to use it on our dog, Sucitta, but I gave her injections. Just apply topically? dilute?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, repeat in ten days. That should catch eggs that are hatching. 

Injectable is not the same forumlation as the pour on and will only work as an injectable. You need the cattle pour on.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

You could also use selamectin (same family of drugs as ivermectin) to treat scaly leg mites. It also works on lice and deworms for round/hook worms. Revolution is the trade name and the dose is 6mg/kg. Basically been scouring through the VIN board (online-member only-veterinary forum) after discovering lice in our birds. It is extremely safe, although there is no actual regulation on it as it's off label use in poultry. Studies have shown that it does not show up in eggs as it only treats intradermally and not systemically. So there is no necessary wash out time for eggs. It was not tested on meat birds however I highly doubt there would be an issue if you were just using it for personal consumption. Revolution is non toxic if given even ten times the correct dose and swallowed. You can buy a vial of revolution from your vet for about $15-18, though you might need either a really good relationship with them to just give it you without an exam, or have to bring one of the chickens. Under 3kg is 0.15mls and over 3kg is 0.2mls applied topically to the back of the neck. I am writing a new post on my experience recently.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

It's sawdust just fresh out the coop


----------

